# OOP Orks W:£$



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey I found these little buggers in my bitz box and was wondering if anyone wanted them!:

View attachment 959934996


View attachment 959934997


View attachment 959934998


View attachment 959934999


View attachment 959935000


View attachment 959935001


View attachment 959935002


View attachment 959935003


I have little idea of worth and what they are is guessable from what they look like 2 pain boys the one with no arms is a bodyguard etc 

PM offers or comment below!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Just an FYI these models are:
1. Mekboy with Flamer
2. No idea
3. Hopsplat Gun crewman
4. Wartrakk gunner
3. Warbuggy Driver
4. Painboy
5. Mekboy
6. Warbiker


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

The second one is a renegade mek with bionik weapon


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome thanks guys


----------

